# Qualified teachers and teacher training course



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,

I would like some opinions regarding a teacher training course.
I am thinking of doing the Graduate Diploma in Teaching ( primary) in New Zealand in the near future. What do you think are the opportunities for someone trained in NZ rather than the UK to get a job in an international school in Spain?
Also, would it be possible to do an equivalent ( PGCE) while in Spain ? I contacted the Open University in UK but , as I do not reside in the UK and I am not British, it seems I cannot apply for this program.
Does anyone know if there is another way of doing a PGCE qualification from Spain?

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

adinanz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like some opinions regarding a teacher training course.
> I am thinking of doing the Graduate Diploma in Teaching ( primary) in New Zealand in the near future. What do you think are the opportunities for someone trained in NZ rather than the UK to get a job in an international school in Spain?
> ...


What is your nationality? Almost all British-curriculum schools in Spain only consider those who don't require a visa to work in Spain, like all British and Irish teachers. Also they prefer those with UK school experience. If, as your profile suggests, you have an Austrian passport then that's fine.
As for which qualifications to get, it's less important than actual school experience in UK, and for secondary, a track record of successfully preparing students for GCSE and A Levels. You don't need any specific teaching qualification to work at international schools, though most staff have them together with several years of UK teaching experience.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I did a PGCE...I had to do teaching practice in a UK school which was a total waste of time. 
But if that's still a requirement - I got mine years ago -you will have to reside in the UK to get a UK qualification.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I did a PGCE...I had to do teaching practice in a UK school which was a total waste of time.
> But if that's still a requirement - I got mine years ago -you will have to reside in the UK to get a UK qualification.


To gain QTS (qualified teacher status), you must do your school placements in UK. There are PGCE courses you can do in Spain by distant learning through Univ of Sunderland (or used to be able to), but placements will be in international schools and you don't gain QTS - necessary for teaching in UK state schools (plus a year's induction). But as I've said, international schools in Spain are all private and you don't require teaching qualifications by law, though individual schools may have their own requirements.


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

In this thread from 2009 I've noticed the user *grahunt* saying that
_
If you have a degree you can do a PGCE here too in participating international schools which are spread out all over Spain_

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26334-education-again-2.html

I'd like to know who is organising it and which are the participating international schools.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

adinanz said:


> In this thread from 2009 I've noticed the user *grahunt* saying that
> _
> If you have a degree you can do a PGCE here too in participating international schools which are spread out all over Spain_
> 
> ...


You mean this?
PGCE Professional Graduate Certificate in Education (OVERSEAS)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

adinanz said:


> In this thread from 2009 I've noticed the user *grahunt* saying that
> _
> If you have a degree you can do a PGCE here too in participating international schools which are spread out all over Spain_
> 
> ...


I'm surprised to learn that but it could be possible.
It's worthwhile getting recognised QTS in the UK, though. I taught and was Head of schools for many years in the UK, spent much time monitoring NQTs ....it's not a complicated process.


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks , yes, I assume this is what I was looking for.
If I don't have QTS I cannot work as a teacher in the UK , I believe, but what about other countries (Dubai for example) or other international schools in other countries?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

adinanz said:


> Thanks , yes, I assume this is what I was looking for.
> If I don't have QTS I cannot work as a teacher in the UK , I believe, but what about other countries (Dubai for example) or other international schools in other countries?


You MUST have UK QTS to work in the UK which as has been said involves possession of either a B.Ed or any recognised degree plus PGCE although I understand that in future only degrees above a Third will be accepted for PGCE.
(and about time too....).
Whether or not you would be hired without some evidence that you can actually _teach_ depends on the calibre of the school.
Would you want to work in a school which cared little about the qualifications and experience of its staff?


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

So a PGCE without QTE is not worth much ? And if one is not from UK how can s/he get the QTE ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

adinanz said:


> So a PGCE without QTE is not worth much ? And if one is not from UK how can s/he get the QTE ?


Any teaching qualification for ITT in EEA will be accepted in UK, though only UK and Ireland will offer one taught in English. Those without QTS or equivalent have to go on overseas trained teachers programme and obtain QTS through lesson observations and portfolio of evidence for meeting standards for QTS, and if you meet core standards as well (OTTP normally includes it), you don't need to serve induction as NQT (newly qualified teacher).
Your PGCE without QTS may be accepted by international schools, but as I've said, most British curriculum schools of repute would want someone with UK teaching experience.


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Any teaching qualification for ITT in EEA will be accepted in UK, though only UK and Ireland will offer one taught in English. Those without QTS or equivalent have to go on overseas trained teachers programme and obtain QTS through lesson observations and portfolio of evidence for meeting standards for QTS, and if you meet core standards as well (OTTP normally includes it), you don't need to serve induction as NQT (newly qualified teacher).
> Your PGCE without QTS may be accepted by international schools, but as I've said, most British curriculum schools of repute would want someone with UK teaching experience.


Thank you,
a bit more clear now...


----------

